# Tune Up 2012 LT



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

I would start with spark plugs, a professional fuel and induction system cleaning, an engine air filter, a cabin air filter, and while those plugs are out a compression test. That will give you a good idea of the internal "health" of the engine.

Do you have any trouble codes?


----------



## swilliams0502 (Mar 11, 2021)

JLL said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I would start with spark plugs, a professional fuel and induction system cleaning, an engine air filter, a cabin air filter, and while those plugs are out a compression test. That will give you a good idea of the internal "health" of the engine.
> 
> Do you have any trouble codes?


Yes! Service Stabilitrak and Service traction control.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

swilliams0502 said:


> Yes! Service Stabilitrak and Service traction control.


Probably a misfire, I would have the codes read at any auto parts store, they usually do this for free. Or buy a cheap code reader off ebay or amazon.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

swilliams0502 said:


> Yes! Service Stabilitrak and Service traction control.


This is a sign you probably have either a vacuum leak or a bad negative battery cable.
More than likely you will need a new valve cover if its a vacuum leak. This is a very known issue just google it.

Or a bad cable.





%sitename%


%sitedesc%




ww7.oemdtc.com





As far as tune up items for the engine.
1) new plugs (this could be the source of your service message)
2) ignition coil (this could also be the source of your service message)
3) clean MAF sensor
4) clean throttle body
5) replace air filter


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

How many miles are on your Cruze? For the 2012 Cruze they recommended changing the plugs at 100K. Some have changed at less miles but they still should last the 100K miles or even longer.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Are you still here @swilliams0502 ??


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Are you still here @swilliams0502 ??


Probably. (S)he just isn't a Cruzetalk addict like we are.


----------

